# Fans stay on after shutdown



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)

When i turn my computer off the cpu, case, and the gpu fans still keep turning (200mm case fan stops), i noticed this last night.

Motherboard: DFI Lanparty 790gx-m2rs
Cpu: phenom II x4 965BE
Psu: corsair hx750w

The computer is about a week old, i'm pretty sure this started yesterday i think i would've noticed that.

I pulled the 24 pin motherboard cable out and the fans stopped spinning, doesnt that suggest that theres something wrong with the motherboard ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you certain the PC is powering down? That sounds like it's going into Standby or some type of Sleep Mode. Check your Power Setting and look in the Bios for any types of Power settings. I'm not at all familiar with DfI Mobo's so I can't sat specifically where to look.


----------



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)

I may be dumb, but not that dumb. I turn the computer off from the start menu or by pushing the on/off button ( i dont mean holding it for 10 sec and forcing it off ). When you put the computer in stand by the computer tells you its going on stanby and the power LEDs stay on, when you shut it off the computer tells you that the computer is shutting off and the LEDs turn off.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your intelligence was not in question. Your problem would generally point to a PSU problem but you are using a Corsair so I have to doubt a PSU specific problem.
Have you checked your Power Settings per request?


----------



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)

I've checked the power settings, everything seems to be in order.

So far I've found people with the same problem and got very different answers, External usb harddrive has to be removed ( tried it but it didnt work, did work for some), certain BIOS setting has to be disabled, it was a dfi motherboard also but i didnt have the same option in my BIOS, and power setting is supposed be set to performance ( tried it but it didnt work, did work for some).


----------



## Squinty (Aug 14, 2009)

I fixed it !!!!! When i was putting the 965be cpu back ( had to dissemble whole computer again) i didnt connect the case USB or headphone cables to the motherboard, and the fans didnt stay on anymore, so i connected the usb cable and it was fine then i noticed the case headphone wire split into two HD AUDIO and AC´97 


Computer was shutted off when i putted the AC'97 cable back and the fans turned on.
Heres how i had them connected, the HD AUDIO is correct but i dont know why i put the AC'97 there


To quote my self "i'm dumb". Thanks to Tyree for all the help, i really apreciate it. See you soon, i'm sure i'll have many more problems arround the corner :wave:


----------

